# First Top Fill Squonk Mod



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/18)

Dovpo, aided by TVC (The Vapor Chronicles) has just released the Topside .

It is the first top fill squonk mod which is IMO the first useful squonk innovation in quite some time. Another huge plus is the 10ml bottle.

Take a look at TVC's video for all the info.









What do you guys think ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (18/9/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Dovpo, aided by TVC (The Vapor Chronicles) has just released the Topside .
> 
> It is the first top fill squonk mod which is IMO the first useful squonk innovation in quite some time. Another huge plus is the 10ml bottle.
> 
> ...



OMG...i WANT 1...lOVING THIS MOD


----------



## JurgensSt (18/9/18)




----------



## blujeenz (18/9/18)

I prefer the bottle and fire button on the same side of the mod ala Pulse mod arrangement.


----------



## Gimli (18/9/18)

Looks interesting, would like to know the cost when it gets here


----------



## Andre (18/9/18)

Well thought out imho. Perfect for a one flavour setup. Now we just need a 5000 mAh 21700 battery to last the 10ml.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## KZOR (18/9/18)

A definite purchase for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/18)

KZOR said:


> A definite purchase for me.



Your review will determine whether I buy one. I'm committed to replacing kit only if significant improvements have been made. Top fill and 10ml may just qualify.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/9/18)

Now this is interesting. It addresses the one drawback of squonking - refilling the bottle.

Now I'm torn between this and the upcoming Pulse X.


----------



## Gimli (18/9/18)

Personally I don't find it too difficult to fill with one of the Geekvape flasks, and 8ml in the pulse is enough for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (18/9/18)

Very interesting. Seems like a quality mod. Something unrelated - it really, really bothered me that he didn't close the taps in the video while he was talking.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/9/18)

I am sure this mod will leak juices and ruin the board

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am sure this mod will leak juices and ruin the board


Such an optimist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (18/9/18)

Like the look of this Squonker, looks like it might come in a few more colors besides the Black and Red launch artwork

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (19/9/18)

Just a pity it's only single battery. I hate single battery mods.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eugene van Eeden (2/10/18)

Hmmm, recurve and this mod... i see a good partnership forming here hehe. This looks so cool. Will wait for KZOR's review on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

The Topside has been extremely well received. I couldn't find a negative review. 

"Vaping with Vic" said that this mod has changed the squonk mod market. He feels that the manufacturers who are about to release their Christmas mods must be in a panic.

He basically says that almost no one will want to buy a new squonk mod which has bottom fill. He predicts that many mod manufacturers will be scrambling to bring out top fill squonkers.

I agree with him. The problem is that copying someone else's design is frowned upon...to say the least.

The Dovpo/TVC innovation is likely to be copied/cloned/borrowed/reproduced/emulated/poached ripped off etc.

Will/should all manufacturers "copy" Dovpo ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

I have not had this one for a month but it has become my favorite. I use it every day all through the day. The only subjective con would be the single battery but that would be the con in most devices including the VV 80/90W pulse.

This one is a game changer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

@lesvaches . But is it fair to copy it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (25/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @lesvaches . But is it fair to copy it ?


I don't think it's unfair for someone to bring out a top fill system just as I don't think it's unfair they "copied" the squonking concept.
If someone make s a 1:1 clone, that's another story altogether.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar (25/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The Topside has been extremely well received. I couldn't find a negative review.
> 
> "Vaping with Vic" said that this mod has changed the squonk mod market. He feels that the manufacturers who are about to release their Christmas mods must be in a panic.
> 
> ...


Ah...Vaping with Vic...I still subscribe to Vaping with Vic but lost respect for him when he did the review for the Innokin Ares RTA, just because he was butt hurt about an RTA he did Beta testing for coming out about the same time, but that's another story.
I don't always go by what he recommends as sometimes his reviews are so one sided and he leaves out basic but important things like what material a part/s of mod are manufactured from.
In this review of the Topside he mentions the GREAT FEATURE/IDEA that the mod remembers the wattage after removing and re-installing batteries....yeah...my 3 year old mods do that...
All that been said, this seems like a really nice mod with good innovation in the filling method, personally my only con is the size for a single battery mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @lesvaches . But is it fair to copy it ?


Depends on the copy “ratio” but looking at the Pulse RDA with the waterfall concept or a build deck that isn’t original?

i think it would be fair to use if credit is given after all it benefits the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/10/18)

This mod has been my daily driver since I received it. Great device.
Paired with the Hadaly it is euphoria. Will test the Citadel this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

KZOR said:


> This mod has been my daily driver since I received it. Great device.
> Paired with the Hadaly it is euphoria. Will test the Citadel this afternoon.



Quite a few people say that the Citadel will beat the Hadaly. I will believe that if you say it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I will believe that if you say it.


Review should be up at 18:00.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

Great. My Hadaly will tremble until then,

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Huffapuff (25/10/18)

The reason I didn't buy this was purely aesthetic - coz I love the concept. I can't wait for other manufacturers to bring out their versions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/10/18)

KZOR said:


> Review should be up at 18:00.



Great review as always. Glad the Hadaly is still safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (27/10/18)

Hi guys, I know some of you have been testing this device for a little while now. I'm interested in ordering one on Monday and would love to hear your thoughts on this. Thank you in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/18)

@NOOB Take a look at @KZOR 's review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

